# Is Congress Actually Considering a Gasoline Tax Increase?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been reading a lot of articles lately about Congress considering raising the Federal Gasoline Tax. From what I understand, this is being prompted due to the perpetual overspending of the current Highway Trust Fund. 
Are these newly elected Republican Congress men and women actually considering this? Have we all been fooled again? I suspect so...

Below is an article from Americans For Tax Reform that sheds some light on the subject. Unknowns are the backroom deals that the bastards in Congress may decide to do to which may screw us all again.

No Need To Raise The Gas Tax | Americans for Tax Reform


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I have NO problem with congress paying more gas taxes, in fact all state and federal employee's should pay more taxes!!!!! But leave the average working American alone, we pay to much in taxes now. Oh by the way if you are on the government welfare pay roll you are a state / federal employee and need to pay more taxes. And no those that are on SS (from having worked to earn it) or military disability are not on the government dole, they have paid for what they are getting.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

We have already experienced a gas tax increase, it must have been state only. Why pass savings off to the consumer who actually pays for it, why not let the government have more dollars? Like they don't have enough already. 

If they raise the gas taxes they had better fix the potholes!

On the highway funding. There were reports of people building a toll road and they came up short. So they decided to offer anyone who invested in the highway a better chance at a visa to get into the country. 1-2 million.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

One of the key phrases in the article. Spending efficiently! I don't have a problem paying my fair share of taxes. Our infastructure is in horrible shape. But if they had managed our money correctly in the first damn place they wouldn't have a short fall now. They ask for more and more money and never manage it effeciently because they know they can keep coming back to the well for more. You know what? If I mismanage my budget and run out of money what happens? I sit in the dark, in the cold with my power turned off, and I don't eat or drink. That's what! Thier money well is running dry!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> One of the key phrases in the article. Spending efficiently! I don't have a problem paying my fair share of taxes. Our infastructure is in horrible shape. But if they had managed our money correctly in the first damn place they wouldn't have a short fall now. They ask for more and more money and never manage it effeciently because they know they can keep coming back to the well for more. You know what? If I mismanage my budget and run out of money what happens? I sit in the dark, in the cold with my power turned off, and I don't eat or drink. That's what! *Thier money well is running dry*!


As long as they have the right to raise the taxes, they will never run out of money. It's not our infrastructure, you have no control over it and can not use it any way you want, you just have to pay for it and they let you use it when and how they say you can.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Of course they want to raise taxes on gas while the prices are low and nobody notices.

Damned Republicans, this is why you can never trust any of them sum-beeches. People who voted R in the last election, dudes, they ain't even gonna use Vasoline.

Thanks for putting the bastages in power.

Disgusting.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

First thing we can do is stop sending billions of dollars to freakin' Haiti or other 3rd World shitholes. Then we should eliminate about 60% of the Federal Departments by the end of January. Starting with the EPA...Then....

If anyone from Congress is reading this, take your freakin' tax increase and shove it...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Of course they want to raise taxes on gas while the prices are low and nobody notices.
> 
> Damned Republicans, this is why you can never trust any of them sum-beeches. People who voted R in the last election, dudes, they ain't even gonna use Vasoline.
> 
> ...


BOTH are responsible and BOTH are lying bastards... Dems and Repubs...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> BOTH are responsible and BOTH are lying bastards... Dems and Repubs...


But the Dems have never hidden the fact they want to tax us into oblivion, the Pubs just flat out lie about it...

Glad I didn't vote for any of them... my vote was wasted voting libertarian? So were a lot of yours voting for these clowns.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> But the Dems have never hidden the fact they want to tax us into oblivion, the Pubs just flat out lie about it...
> 
> Glad I didn't vote for any of them... my vote was wasted voting libertarian? So were a lot of yours voting for these clowns.


C'mon Salty, they ALL Flat out Lie.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

First they need to stop giving BILLIONS of $$$$$ in welfare and other services to illegal immigrants.
Then they need to stop giving BILLIONS of $$$$$ in foreign aid to countries that hate us.
THEN Congress needs to cut back on the MILLIONS of $$$$$ they spend on staff, mailing privileges, free hair cuts (y'all knew they get free hair cuts in the Capitol, right?), travel expenses, etc.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We need to vote them ALL out!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What RPD said^^^^^x10^^^^


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Get the issue straight. Dems want to raise gas tax to get you out of your car. They also have plans for more fees to make up for hybrids and higher mileage cars.
Some are exploring the tax as a way to avoid the fees that is coming from both sides. Stay informed.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> C'mon Salty, they ALL Flat out Lie.


Of course they do, but the Dem's don't lie about raising taxes, they admit they are going to do that. There's not a single member of congress worth the poison a rattler would give em if it bit.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I know there's a lot of military guys here, but I gotta say it. 

We are spending more on our military forces than all of the next highest 12 spending nations COMBINED… you can't tell me we can't find some serious savings in that budget, a budget that makes up 19 percent of all federal spending. 

I'm not saying no national defense, but c'mon people, more than the next 12 nations COMBINED? If nothing else, let our allies pay for their own damned defense.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Audit the Military budget. Dont arbitrarily cut the military budget without a legitimate audit. If you cut it, the crooked politicians will take it from the solders and keep the grease.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

About 3 years ago I met an Emergency Medical Technician in a gun transaction. We did a nice trade. He got my old SKS and I got a Ruger P Series, 7 badly desired hi cap magazines, and some ammo. Anyway I digress .... for what I learned from him was that he was a union represented EMT working a stand by ambulance crew on the San Francisco Bay Bridge in case one of the construction workers got hurt. What shocked me is what he stated he made. $81.25 an hour gross pay a total of $169,000 a year, plus retirement, plus health insurance, and a few other perks like 5 weeks paid time off. WTF I could not believe it. He told me "the guys" who work "up there" on the high parts of the new bay bridge earned as much as $275 an hour. This is where our "road taxes" are going and the reason our government can't possibly do the road work desired.



Slippy said:


> I've been reading a lot of articles lately about Congress considering raising the Federal Gasoline Tax. From what I understand, this is being prompted due to the perpetual overspending of the current Highway Trust Fund.
> Are these newly elected Republican Congress men and women actually considering this? Have we all been fooled again? I suspect so...
> 
> Below is an article from Americans For Tax Reform that sheds some light on the subject. Unknowns are the backroom deals that the bastards in Congress may decide to do to which may screw us all again.
> ...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

And yet man hours wise we are not the largest.

This comparison has always bugged me since some nations (Russia, China, etc) barely pay their soldiers. They also get manufacturing at slave labor rates too. This comparison is an apple and an orange.



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I know there's a lot of military guys here, but I gotta say it.
> 
> We are spending more on our military forces than all of the next highest 12 spending nations COMBINED&#8230; you can't tell me we can't find some serious savings in that budget, a budget that makes up 19 percent of all federal spending.
> 
> I'm not saying no national defense, but c'mon people, more than the next 12 nations COMBINED? If nothing else, let our allies pay for their own damned defense.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It feels good to say cut the congressional spending, but its not even 1% of the budget, in fact its not even 1/2 of 1% of the budget.....it should still be cut though but its not going to make a difference.

Aid to criminal aliens would make a difference. Cutting even 1/2 of the foreign aid budget saves us more then the proposed gas tax - I'm all for that.



rice paddy daddy said:


> First they need to stop giving BILLIONS of $$$$$ in welfare and other services to illegal immigrants.
> Then they need to stop giving BILLIONS of $$$$$ in foreign aid to countries that hate us.
> THEN Congress needs to cut back on the MILLIONS of $$$$$ they spend on staff, mailing privileges, free hair cuts (y'all knew they get free hair cuts in the Capitol, right?), travel expenses, etc.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The state of PA wants to raise its gas tax too. No Vaseline from the Feds and State for the anal gang rape...ooppps I mean tax increase and not a tube of preparation H in sight for afterward. Both parties are celebrating this one.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

And do they repeal the gas tax after the prices go back up? That's not very likely.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

ekim said:


> As long as they have the right to raise the taxes, they will never run out of money. It's not our infrastructure, you have no control over it and can not use it any way you want, you just have to pay for it and they let you use it when and how they say you can.


Agreed. But it is paid for with OUR money so I think it's ours. And, as long as they have the right to raise taxes they will. However, at some point my ability to pay will fall short if not my desire to pay all together. And I susspect many of us are at the point that we feel we have given up enough of our budgets to the government that continuously mismanages thiers, not to mention funding ill advised projects, research, rogue goverments, countries, and the list goes on and on. The well will dry up eventually.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

This is a sore subject with me. We need to raise gas taxes because the price of gasoline has dropped, so they are getting less tax money. Does that mean that if the price of gas goes up the taxes will be dropped? If the politicians told you that it would, and you believe them, you are a moron.

Does anyone remember the nearly 1 trillion dollar spent by Obama for "shovel ready" projects? How much actual infrastructure improvement resulted from that? 

Dems and Reps....Not a damn's worth of difference between them.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

James m said:


> And do they repeal the gas tax after the prices go back up? That's not very likely.


Snowball's chance in hell. Or less.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Dems and Reps....Not a damn's worth of difference between them.


I've been saying this for years.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

These idiots mandate higher mileage cars then penalize us for driving them. They don't believe our money is ours anyway. They think it belongs to them.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Actually they'd be getting more. As I understand it the Federal gasoline tax is not a percentage so they get more if more gasoline is sold. Its a fixed number of cents per gallon regardless of the price, and clearly with prices lower more will be sold.

I'm actually all in favor of a tax rate based on the price. By not what you think.

I favor .25 gallon tax if its below $3. It drops to .20 if it goes over $3 and it drops to .15 if it goes over $4. Hence our government would be enticed to do what it can to keep the price down.



Notsoyoung said:


> This is a sore subject with me. We need to raise gas taxes because the price of gasoline has dropped, so they are getting less tax money. Does that mean that if the price of gas goes up the taxes will be dropped? If the politicians told you that it would, and you believe them, you are a moron.
> 
> Does anyone remember the nearly 1 trillion dollar spent by Obama for "shovel ready" projects? How much actual infrastructure improvement resulted from that?
> 
> Dems and Reps....Not a damn's worth of difference between them.


----------

